
$1.1 billion raised by AngelList alumni - nikunjk
http://blog.angel.co/post/29005977778/1-1-billion-raised-by-angellist-alumni
======
vm
At first, I didn't understand why well-networked entrepreneurs, like the
founders of Uber and DuckDuckGo, use AngelList.

Now that answer is clear. So many investors use AngelList, that it just opens
more doors. Even for the super connected. This is a _BIG_ deal. Proprietary
deal flow (read: relationships) defined venture capital success in Silicon
Valley. Until now.

Well done AngelList.

